# Australia chatering?



## yellowwducky (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi all,

I searched for 'australia charter' and found nothing. Does anyone have any recommended companies that operate around the Whitesunday's? Seems like a nice place to go for a big catamaran charter with a couple friends.

Regards,

Yellowwducky


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

yellowwducky said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I searched for 'australia charter' and found nothing. Does anyone have any recommended companies that operate around the Whitesunday's? Seems like a nice place to go for a big catamaran charter with a couple friends.
> 
> ...


Try Whitsunday Charter........


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

I live in Sydney, and we go up to the Whitsundays at least every year if not more often. 
Here are some websites of companies operating in the region.

Bareboat Whitsundays, Cumberland Charter Yachts, Airlie Beach, Whitsundays, Australia ( cumberland charter yachts)
Whitsunday Escape
Sunsail Yacht Charters Asia Pacific : Luxury Yacht Charters
Whitsunday Bareboat Yacht Charters - Sailing Whitsundays

All have cats. There are other companies in the region as well but the above I have all had firsthand experience with and would happily recommend.

Any other questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## yellowwducky (Nov 6, 2008)

Cool! Thanks for that. I am working on scoring my friend to be a Captain. Was just down in Tasmania; now THAT would be a nice place for a charter as well.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Ive read some of your other posts yellowducky, and it seems that you are keen to try and get into some cruising one step at a time. My advice would be if practical a charter somewhere like the Whitsundays would be an ideal way to introduce your wife to the experience, and would also in controlled conditions give you an opportunity to be in charge of a vessel and acrue experience. Plus its just a lot of fun


----------



## yellowwducky (Nov 6, 2008)

Yup. The other way I was thinking was buy what I think is the end product, hire a crew to do a transit and get a 2 week intensive crash course! I am thinking the former would be a tad more relaxing way to do things.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Yeah probably more rum sunsets involved in the former methinks


----------

